# A family with income below the cut-off for its family size



## stephie_2121

Hello, I need help translating the following into french : 

_A low income family is a family with income below the cut-off for its family size._


This is what I have so far :

Une famille avec une revenue faible est une famille avec une revenue below the cut-off for its family size.


----------



## Lezert

avec un revenu en dessous de la moyenne d'une famille de sa taille?


----------



## Tresley

How about:

"avec un revenu inférieur du seuil pour une famille de sa taille".

The native French speakers will know if this is OK.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

disposant d'un revenu inférieur au revenu moyen d'une famille de même taille


----------



## stephie_2121

Donc c'est ça:
 
Une famille _à revenus faibles_ est une famille avec une revenue inférieure à la revenue moyenne d’une famille de la même taille.       


??????????????


----------



## Aliocha_K

Je dirais :

"Une famille à faible revenu est une famille disposant d'un revenu inférieur au seuil correspondant à sa taille"
(ou "... inférieur au seuil correspondant à la taille de la famille")

Mais je ne suis pas certain de la traduction du terme "cut-off" : est-ce le "seuil" (je pencherais pour cette version), ou bien la "moyenne", comme suggéré par Lezert et Karine? 

Si quelqu'un pouvait trancher...

A.K.


----------



## Tresley

I wouldn't say that 'moyen' is the best translation for 'cut-off' in this sentence.

Moyen = average

Cut-off = a point that someone decides where to stop (not necessarily the average).  

For this reason I used 'seuil' in my translation. Seuil = threshold / cut-off point


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, d'accord, je comprends donc que moyen est impropre ici. 
Mais si on parle de seuil, il faut préciser de quoi...


----------



## Tresley

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Oui, d'accord, je comprends donc que moyen est impropre ici.
> Mais si on parle de seuil, il faut préciser de quoi...


 
We don't know who has decided the 'cut-off' point (the government perhaps?).

Could you give us more context please Stephie?


----------



## stephie_2121

Donc enfin c'est : 
Une famille _à revenus faibles_ est une famille avec une revenue inférieure du seuil
pour une famille de sa taille. 
????????????????????
Comment est-ce qu'on prononce _seuil _?


----------



## stephie_2121

Tresley said:
			
		

> We don't know who has decided the 'cut-off' point (the government perhaps?).
> 
> Could you give us more context please Stephie?


 

The low income cut-offs (LICOs) are published by Statistics Canada. Persons and families living below these income levels are considered to be living in "straitened circumstances." There are 35 different LICOs, varying according to family size and size of community. The LICOs are usually referred to as Canada's poverty lines.



I hope that helps. I am currently learning on this topic and need to write a french speech on it.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

donc seuil de pauvreté ?


----------



## stephie_2121

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> donc seuil de pauvreté ?


 

Oui, je pense.


----------



## Aliocha_K

> Donc enfin c'est :
> Une famille à revenus faibles est une famille avec une revenue inférieure du seuil pour une famille de sa taille.



I think it's better to say _"à faible revenu"_ instead of _"à revenu faible"_, sounds more like an "official term". Also, "revenu" is masculine, so it would be _"un revenu inférieur"_, not _"une revenue inférieure"_. And, finally, you say _"inférieure *au* seuil"_ (not _"du seuil"_)

So the sentence from my previous post should be OK :

_"Une famille à faible revenu est une famille disposant d'un revenu inférieur au seuil correspondant à sa taille"_



> Comment est-ce qu'on prononce seuil ?


"s-œil"



> Mais si on parle de seuil, il faut préciser de quoi...


Je ne sais pas s'il est vraiment utile de le préciser. C'est implicite dans la phrase d'origine, donc à mon avis on peut le laisser tel quel dans la traduction.

On pourrait bien sur dire _"un revenu inférieur au seuil de revenu correspondant à sa taille"_, mais évitons de surcharger cette phrase déjà pas très digeste 

A.K.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un autre essai...


			
				stephie_2121 said:
			
		

> Donc enfin c'est :
> Une famille _*aux* revenus faibles_ est une famille avec (/disposant d') *un* revenu (sans e) inférieur (sans e) au seuil *de pauvreté*
> *établi* (par le gouvernement ?) pour une famille de sa (/même)  taille.
> Comment est-ce qu'on prononce _seuil _?


Et pour la prononciation de seuil, cf. A Capela demo.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis d'accord pour l'indigestion.


----------



## Tresley

I have just been on the Canada Statistics site. It translates 'low income cut-off' as 'seuil de faible revenu'.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bonne idée !   
Comme c'est eux qui définissent le fameux seuil...


----------



## stephie_2121

Une famille aux revenus faibles est une famille avec un revenu inférieur au seuil de pauvreté pour une famille de sa taille. 

 
Is this okay?


----------



## Tresley

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Bonne idée !
> Comme c'est eux qui définissent le fameux seuil...


 
Je crois que oui!  Alors, pour aider Stephie, qu-est-ce que tu proposes comme traduction maintenant?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En prenant en compte la proposition d'Aliocha : "à faibles revenus"...
Ca donnerait :
Une famille de faibles revenus est une famille ayant un revenu inférieur au seuil de faible revenu défini pour une famille de sa taille.
Bon c'est toujours aussi nul...  
Comme je suis fatiguée (egueule, où es-tu ?), je passe mon tour !


----------



## paulvial

Tresley said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> "avec un revenu inférieur du seuil pour une famille de sa taille".
> 
> The native French speakers will know if this is OK.


 peut être 
"avec un revenu inférieur du seuil  *de précarité* pour une famille de sa taille".
un mot qui est soudainement populaire en france !
en fait je crois que l'on devrait dire   inférieur *au *seuil de précarité , non ?


----------



## Tresley

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Une famille de faibles revenus est une famille ayant un revenu inférieur au seuil de faible revenu défini pour une famille de sa taille.


 
Stephie, KaRiNe's translation sounds good to me.  I think we have finally got there! I knew 'moyen' wasn't right!!!

Merci KaRiNe.


----------



## Lezert

Tout ça pour dire qu'une famille pauvre à des revenus inférieurs au seuil à partir duquel elle ne serait plus considérée comme pauvre?
 C'est une tautologie pléonasmique faite en vraie en langue de bois.

Bon, on pourrait essayer:
_une famille est dite "à faible revenus" quand  ses revenus sont inférieurs au seuil officiel défini pour une famille de taille équivalente _


----------



## stephie_2121

*Merci, merci, merci.* 

Vous avez aider moi beaucoup.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

=> Vous m'avez beaucoup aidée. 
Ah bon ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tout à fait d'accord pour la tautologie.
Et ta proposition se tient mieux.


----------



## Cath.S.

Une famille est dite à faibles revenus lorsque ses revenus sont inférieurs au seuil qui lui est applicable en fonction de sa taille.


----------



## paulvial

Lezert said:
			
		

> Tout ça pour dire qu'une famille pauvre à des revenus inférieurs au seuil à partir duquel elle ne serait plus considérée comme pauvre?
> C'est une tautologie pléonasmique faite en vraie en langue de bois.
> 
> Bon, on pourrait essayer:
> _une famille est dite "à faible revenus" quand  ses revenus sont inférieurs au seuil officiel défini pour une famille de taille équivalente_


oui mais de taille équivalente à quoi ??? 
je suis aussi d'accord pour la tautologie , que d'ailleurs on entend tous les jours ,  mais je reste un peu confus même avec votre amélioration 
ou alors devrions nous  dire ?  "defini comme étant respectable/ suffisant pour une famille de cette taille"


----------



## paulvial

egueule said:
			
		

> Une famille est dite à faibles revenus lorsque ses revenus sont inférieurs au seuil qui lui est applicable en fonction de sa taille.


oui, je crois que  c'est la plus succinte des propositions !


----------

